# 2 Rats need new home: Seattle WA area



## eolith (Jul 12, 2012)

This has been a long and hard decision to make, and one that pains me greatly... but I have come to the conclusion that my two male rats need to find a new home. I know that this may sound like a flimsy excuse, but I am a full time college student with a part time job and I have recently undergone foot surgery which means I'm on crutches for two months minimum. It is nearly impossible for me to provide adequate care for them. I just don't have the time or the resources to be able to devote to my boys the way they deserve. 


I need any help or advice that can be given on how best to find them a new loving home. I am willing to provide all of the supplies necessary for their care including a Rat Manor cage from Petco (specially modified to have solid bottom shelves that are nice on their paws) and a smaller travel size cage.


More info on them: They are male domestic hooded rats, one is named Sal and the other is Ged. They are both just under a year old, Ged is a couple months younger than Sal. Both are friendly, have never offered to bite and are always curious. Sal is a little more outgoing and dominant, while Ged is somewhat more shy and submissive.


I have taken some pictures of these boys, but I cannot find my digital card reader at the moment... I'll try to update with pictures of the boys and their habitat/supplies ASAP.


----------



## eolith (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the things that come with them and of the boys themselves. Sal is on the left in the closeups, Ged is on the right.


----------



## danigirl22891 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you found a home for your boys yet?


----------

